# my first train



## sofarfromhome (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, where to begin this? I Had gotten a place in Napa Cali with my road dog/ex(but that's such an ugly word for the woman who was the love of your life, isn't it?), and i thought things were going fanfuckingtastic. We had been working in Humboldt so we got a place with the money we made. We both had jobs, i was happy and i thought she was too. But, one day, she just kicked me out. Told me she didn't want me there anymore, said i was still in love with my ex (which is complete horse shit. But, i digress.). So, I had to quit my job and head back to sandy fucken eggo, the place i tried to escape from for so many years and vowed to never go back to.
It wasn't too bad though, my 21St birthday was coming up in 2 weeks (november 20th) and i had always wanted to spend my 21st with my dad. I also thought that i could get him to buy me a train/bus/plane ticket to Texas so i can be with my mom for the holidays. Soon realized that wasn't going to happen. So, i started going out and busking with my guitar, to make money for a ticket to go see my mom. Wasn't going so well. Made like 20-30 bucks a day.
But one day, an old friend (Adhara/Bob) calls me up and asks if i know where to pick up some pot. I told her i could go to the dispensary for her, if she let me hangout with them. So we're hanging out drinking beers and smoking in the park, and She tells me she has just made it back down to San Diego from Washington, hopping trains with her boyfriend Spencer and their 2 dogs Spraynard and Koko. Tells me they're taking off east on trains in a couple weeks, after Christmas, and that they're passing through Texas, and I'm welcome to go with. We hung out some more and left San Diego on Christmas eve. I said Fuck it and spent all the money i had saved up to buy a guitar, which i took with me and used to make money while we were out on the road.
I got us a ride to Yuma (376 miles) where we were gonna catch the train at. Its around 6 pm and we're sitting in front of a McDonald's, using Wi-Fi and getting free food. All these hippies kept coming up to us (i guess there had just been a gathering) and it got real annoying so we figured we'd start the 3 mile walk to the hop out. As we're walking over this bridge that goes over the train tracks, a train is passing underneath us, so they decided that we were gonna stop and watch it, "just for fun", which really pissed me off cuz that would mean taking off my pack and putting it back on and i just wanted to get the fuck out of Yuma, but as we're watching it, it just stops. Like it's begging us to jump on. Before i knew it we were running down that dirt hill and hauling the dogs up and getting our shit in. We got a DPU, so it was pretty sweet. Warm, electrical Sockets, a fridge. I didn't really have time to realize that i had just hopped my first train. I gotta say, it was a lot easier than i thought it would be. It isn't always easy peezy lemon squeezy, but it wasn't as intense as i thought it would be. Luckily i had amazing teachers. If you're reading this, i love you Bob and Spence! You guys are the shit!
For right now my traveling days are on the backburner. Waiting till it warms up a bit till i hit the road again. But fuck, being stuck in one place is driving me nuts! Oh and the picture below is when we woke up covered in snow going through New Mexico )


----------



## slimJack (Mar 3, 2015)

Why did u get out of the dpu if it was cold out and snowing?


----------



## sofarfromhome (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh that picture was from the train we got after that one  we were in a 42 well (i think that's what they're called?)


----------



## wizehop (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, talk about a brain fart. I saw that picture as you looking down at the floor inside a boxcar watching the snowy ground whiz by.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Mar 3, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Wow, talk about a brain fart. I saw that picture as you looking down at the floor inside a boxcar watching the snowy ground whiz by.


Oh, haha i can see that. Nope, we were all laid out. My sleeping bag is a 0 degree and it zips all the way up, so when i woke up, i poked my head out, saw this and was like "fuck this shit " haha and zipped back up


----------



## Preacher (Mar 4, 2015)

sofarfromhome said:


> poked my head out, saw this and was like "fuck this shit " haha and zipped back up


lol, piss bottle time or shimmy-shamming around and opening up as little as possible for that..err...morning constitutional.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Mar 4, 2015)

Preacher said:


> lol, piss bottle time or shimmy-shamming around and opening up as little as possible for that..err...morning constitutional.


Luckily, i didn't Need to at the time! Haha! I've never taken a shit while on a train though, how is that?? I imagine it fucking sucks!


----------



## sofarfromhome (Mar 4, 2015)

trickdaley said:


> Love stories like these. Funny how life can take us to the middle of a fuckin train car filled with snow in New Mexico..


Most definitely! Turns out it was the wrong train too, so we had to hop off real quick in the middle of buttfuck nowhere Texas! This was January 1st, 2015 haha


----------



## sofarfromhome (Mar 4, 2015)

Started that day on a train covered in snow, ended it drunk and warm in a hotel room


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 9, 2015)

sofarfromhome said:


> Oh that picture was from the train we got after that one  we were in a 42 well (i think that's what they're called?)



It's a 48 or a 45 looks like a 48 though 45s are more cramped.


----------



## Waya anisitsune (Apr 1, 2015)

sofarfromhome said:


> Luckily, i didn't Need to at the time! Haha! I've never taken a shit while on a train though, how is that?? I imagine it fucking sucks!



lol i had to take a shit on a double stack once... grabbed onto the ladder bar and my road dog held my other hand and i just let a big ass log go. It went SPLAAAAAAAT! lol saw it hit the gravel and just flatten like a pancake! i was rolling afterwards and he was like what's so funny?. I wiped and pulled up my pant's then told him while laughing my head off lol.


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Wow, talk about a brain fart. I saw that picture as you looking down at the floor inside a boxcar watching the snowy ground whiz by.



Huh... yea if you hadn't mentioned it I would have thought that too... that right angle at the corner of the metal makes it look like he is taking a picture kneeling on a ledge... or facing down?.... its not eh?

That blur over the metal is maybe a rocky ledge, forest and sky. 
I should google 48 and 45... and see.


----------



## Wawa (Apr 2, 2015)

Pooped in a woodchip hopper once in dire necessity. While I was squatting, train went through a tunnel. Sudden darkness was so disorienting I tipped over and ended up with douglas fir slivers all down my pants. Fucking sucked. Next time I held it for nine hours.


----------



## sean p (Apr 13, 2015)

sofarfromhome said:


> Luckily, i didn't Need to at the time! Haha! I've never taken a shit while on a train though, how is that?? I imagine it fucking sucks!


I use a grocery bag an lean back against a wall an call it a day i always have afew in my bag


----------

